# side badges opinion



## NightStalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok so why im waiting on a the last few parts of my A4 swap i am doing some detailing work. Right now i have JHP side marker lights. They look fine, but there almost out of place with the color of my car. So i was thinking about selling them and getting some factory side badges and painting them. I have two options here that i have photoshoped. I am no artist with photoshop but you get the idea. Let me know wich one you think would look better.

*Option #1*









*Option #2*








Here is a pic of the side of the car for referance.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

I like #2.

Let me know the price of the lights if you sell.


----------



## 6speedlover (Aug 10, 2011)

I like #1. It will make the GTO pop more on the Blue goat.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

:agree


6speedlover said:


> I like #1. It will make the GTO pop more on the Blue goat.


:agree


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

I think #1 would look better on your car..


----------



## GTO691024 (Aug 17, 2011)

off topic but got any more pics of your rims

stock powder coated?

thx


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

I think #1, too...I think it would 'pop' a bit more with the color of your car.


----------

